# How Long Before A Golf Ball Is No Good?



## StevenHardacre (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey. My friend, it all depends on how you play golf and what quality your ball is. Much more depends on your shot and field. Together, these factors contribute to ball wear. Many also just change balls regularly, but I prefer to save them because the prices are quite high. By the way, my least favorite activity is collecting balls because it takes a lot of time and also has to bend down constantly. This is why I use ball shaggers and it is very convenient. I recently found out about this and decided that it is really a very convenient thing. I found an awesome and detailed review on different models and now I use this all the time when collecting balls. Thanks for listening


----------



## donny333 (Jan 22, 2021)

Until is damaged, but I often buy more balls and don't keep track of which one I used or not


----------



## janes13 (Jan 22, 2021)

Golf balls are now designated with multi-layer surfaces, therefore they are more durable and long-lasting. Unless the damage is severe and affects the ball's ability to roll straight across a smooth surface, they're still good. You observe this thing pretty easily, by the way it affects your golf performance or not. Anyway, it depends on the ball as well and on its quality. If you choose the cheap ones, they'll last just as much. If you choose high-quality ones like Callaway Hex Tour Soft Golf Balls, I guarantee you they'll last longer. These are my go-to balls, if you could say, haha. I've seen famous, professional players play with them. They never disappointed me and they are worth the money, honestly.


----------



## polegy (7 mo ago)

I am also using this Callaway super softball for the last 1.5years I loved that ball, but there Is an issue I found One issue we had with the Callaway Golf Supersoft balls was the somewhat shallow dimples. Otherwise, the ball is amazing features that can improve your game in several ways, including giving you higher speeds and accuracy every time you step up to the tee.


----------

